# Zugverlegung nur für MOTO-Piloten?



## Awesom-O (28. August 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei fast allen ROSE Bikes die Bremsleitung für die Hinterradbremse ihren Ausgang auf der rechten Seite des Steuerrohrs hat.

Da frage ich mich: WARUM?

Die meisten fahren ihre Hinterradbremse rechts, was zu einem sehr kleinen Radius und/oder unschönen Schlaufen in der Bremsleitung führt. Ganz zu schweigen von Problemen die ein mancher bei X-Ups oder Stürzen haben könnte...

Klärt mich bitte auf? Warum diese seltsame Zugverlegung?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. August 2012)

Hallo Awesom-O,

vielen Dank für deine Anmerkungen, aber aufgrund der innen verlegten Züge ist das technisch nicht anders umsetzbar.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesom-O (29. August 2012)

Sieht ganz so aus, als wäre das Problem für 2013 ja sogar schon gelöst.


----------

